# MK3 Golf VR6 Swap Cluster Not Working



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

I cant believe I couldn't find anything through a search... But I cant get my cluster to work after swapping a vr6 into my golf.

I swapped everything from the donor car: cluster, harness, stalk, everything...

The only thing on the cluster that works right now is the back lighting and the turn signal indicators. I have no fuel level, tach, speedo, or coolant temp.

I checked the operation of the cluster before the swap...

I also looked at A2 resource and that was no help, all I gathered from that is as long as its plugged into the fusebox all my **** should work..

What am I missing here? 

thanks


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

Up


----------



## mk2 boss (Oct 6, 2012)

Did you jump D8 to E2 on the fuse box harness? If you have the MK3 harness plugs there should be loose wires with single connecter, plug those into a jump box. If you don't have those loose wires you need to find a way to jump them. Mine came with the two loose wires but I forgot to hook them up and only showed check engine light and needles were a bit jumpy. Now they show dummy lights and fuel level. Now I have to figure out how to get my VR6 running lol.


----------



## jaspersk (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you figure this out? I can plug a VR6 cluster into my Jetta with 2.0 L. They work identical except the tach is off by a 1/3. Without looking at the wiring diagrams, I would guess that you may have wanted to keep the existing harness between the fuse box and cluster. At a minimum, the fuel gauge should absolutely work by just unplugging your old cluster and putting in the new cluster with the existing harness and plug. If that didn't work, I'd guess your VR6 cluster is bad. You could also use your old cluster and just understand the tach is off. 

Steve

Edit: My reply is all regarding MK3. If you are working outside of the Mk3 in any way, none of what I said is correct. I am a little new here.


----------

